# Strange BSOD-WUDFRd.sys boot failure (long)



## Calitri (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Im experiencing a strange BSOD and Im desperate, please check out my problem and try to give me some advice cause Im running out of options.

My system, which has been working flawlessly for some months until yesterdary:

Intel Core 2 Duo 6850, 3GHZ
ASUS Striker Extreme, latest BIOS (1305)
4 x 1GB OCZ 800 Platinum Rev.2
2 x GeForce 8800 GTS 640 (latest nvidia drivers)
Termaltake Toughpower 750W
2 x Optical Drive
1 x Western Digital Raptor X 150G
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200 400G
1 x Maxtor 150 GB
Standar mouse and KB
Vista Home Premium 64
Kaspersky Antivirus 7.0
COMODO Firewall Pro

On original installation, the problematic hardware was: the MOBO (Striker Extreme boasts a wipping collection of annoyances with RAM, SATA connections and VISTA) and the 4 GB - Vista INstallation Issue. It took me a while to figure out things, but I finally managed to get everything up and running, for some months now, until yesterday.

Yesterday's Hardware Upgrade:

Additional 1 x Western Digital Raptor X 150 GB
Logitech G15 Keyboard (and drivers)
Logitech G9 Mice (no drivers needed)

So, I get these three upgrades on my machine, start up normally. When Windows starts loading (horizontal bar with green "minibar" moving from left to rigth), Blue Screen with "Windows has shut down to prevent damage on your computer" (STOP 0X000000-dont remember final number), pointing WUDFRd.sys as the error. It starts countdown with something like "Dumping error on file", it gets to 100% and restarts machine. Cant pass through this point, though *Im able to enter the system in Safe Mode, Network Mode and System simbol C:\*

The exact error is:

Error:

STOP: 0x0000007E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005, QFFFFF98010E4DD99, oxFFFFF9801177A3F8,
0xFFFFF98011779DD0)

*** WUDFRd.sys - Address FFFFF98010E4DD99 base at FFFFF98010E40000,
Datestamp 4549bdbd

Collecting data for crash dump...
Initializing disk for crash dump...
Begining dump of physical memory...
Dumping physical memory to disk...(10-100)

Now, my procedure facing this issue:

1. Unplug all new hardware (unplug the new WD HDD, revert to previous mice and KB). No result, same screen.

2. In safe mode, run CHKDSK /c /f . It finds some broken files, fixes everything. Restart computer...*"Bootmgr missing, Type Ctlr+Sup+Del to restart*

3. Unplug every single HDD and Optical Drive, except my C:, still "Bootmgr missing"

4. Boot from Vista DVD, try a System Repair. *My OS is not listed when selecting for Repair*

Now I take a break, and try to make up my mind of what could possibly cause this mayhem. My thoughts:

1. Driver conflict - Perhaps Logitech G15 KB drivers crashed system
2. PSU - Perhaps 750 W is not enough juice for all these things
3. One of my 4 modules of RAM is dead
4. SATA - A fatal combination of the MOBO+Vista 64+HDDs+Vista recent updates (improved compatibility with drivers, meh) is causing havoc with my SATA connections.

I get fed up with brainstorming pretty fast, so I took direct format approach.

1. Unplug all SATA except C:, unplug 1 optical drive, use original mice and KB, use just 1 RAM module
2. Boot from Vista DVD, fromat C:, create new volume, start installation.
3. Installation finished succesfully, begin downloading all Vista Upgrades.
4. Finished with upgrades, installed Kaspersky, COMODO and the rest of standard apps (Nero, WinRar, iTunes...)
5. During a user restart...*The same Black Screen is back, pointing to WUDFRd.sys*
6. Refrain myself of throwing my PC through the window
7. Try restart using the other 3 RAM modules, one at a time, same screen with the 4 of them
8. Using F8 I do a memory test, all of them seem to be OK (ran test through the whole night)
9. I can still get to the system via Safe Mode/Network/Simbol
10. Repair utility from Vista DVD wont list my OS. I dont want to run chkdsk again from symbol since last time it took me straight to "bootmgr missing".
11. To discard HDD failure I swap my original one with the new WD 150GB, install all over again (from point 1 on this list) on this new, immaculate HDD. *Exactly same message*

Speculations:

1. The PSU. 750W should be enough, it ran perfectly yesterday. It should run when stripped from additional HDD and optical drives. Still, I have no means to check it since its the only one I have.

2. Ram. Tough ran all tests, including memtest, I still have to put it on this list.

3. Wester Digital Raptor X hates my system. It could be something with the drivers, Ill check today if I can run a stable Vista installation on the Maxtor or the Seagate.

4. MOBO. I really hate ASUS. Anyway, maybe the CMOS got corrupted. Shall I clrCmos?? I have no idea on CMOS stuff, how can it get corrupted?? Im positive my system had no virus, at least McAffee, Kaspersky, Counterspy and COMODO said so...

5. SATA. Maybe the SATA on my mobo is causing problems with Vista and the drivers. Hard to tell, since every single HDD ran perfectly yesterday

6. Drivers in general. Something regarding drivers and Vista 64 is messing thins up. It worked yesterday though...

7. Faulty Vista installation. Somehow Vista is not installing properly, hard to take this one since prior to first error Vista worked flawlessly.

EDIT

8. One of my HDD is not screwed properly to the case/has a connection loosened (is this a possibility? I really think connection is properly tightened but who knows)

NOTE: the only system changes I made prior disaster where:

1. New HDD (same WD I already had running)
2. New KB and mouse
3. Windows Vista latest updates

Sorry for extending myself for so long, Im trying to be as accurate as possible.

Any ideas on this haunted machine please?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jeff Wishart (Dec 26, 2007)

It is the installation ofthe G15 drivers that gives you this error.

Try the following steps:

Start Windows Vista 64 in safe mode

Click on the SYSTEM icon in the Control Panel

Click on DEVICE MANAGER

Click on SYSTEM DEVICES under DEVICE MANAGER

Scroll down to WINDOWS SIDEBAR and delete G15 Gaming Keyboard.

Restart Windows and download the new G15 Drivers from Logitech. The latest are Version 2.02.101 (December 21st 2007).

Make sure you download the Multilingual Vista 64 bit Drivers.


----------



## bvbmedia (Apr 13, 2008)

The Nokia blue screen issue based on the WUDFRD.SYS = user mode driver.

Most of the time the blue screen will also show the errorcode: 4549bdbd

The solution:

Install service pack 1, it will solve this related BSOD.

With kind regards,

Bas van Beek
www.FanaticWebservice.com


----------



## chris4web (May 5, 2008)

There's a quick fix for this problem.

Before you identify the driver causing this problem just enter Safe Mode, right click My Computer, choose Manage, go to Services and disable the Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework service.

The computer will now boot up correctly.

Christian
www.christian.nasulea.ro


----------

